# Milwaukee Slot Car Show October...



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The Milwaukee Slot Car Show is October 30th, 2005 at the Crystal Ridge Ski Hill in Franklin, WI. For those who haven't been it is great as a quick Sunday event. 9:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m. and admission is only $3.50. It's a small show but there has always been something for me to buy. 

 For those that are interested I can e-mail any additional info as I have a flyer for the show. I am not running the show but just received the flyer today...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Here are a few goodies I picked up from the Milwaukee show... I paid $7 for the Chassis parts, $1 for the complete Aurora chassis and a buck each for all the bodies except the #16 Matador... Anyone have the correct bumper??? The MM Mustang and the MM Willy's (both brand new out of package) I picked up for $5 each and the Tuff One's GT 40 with correct chassis I got for $10 bucks...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like nice riggen wheels on that chassis! Nice buy.

Do they ever have shows in Florida???? When is the CHigaco show?

Jim


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> The Milwaukee Slot Car Show is October 30th, 2005 at the Crystal Ridge Ski Hill in Franklin, WI. For those who haven't been it is great as a quick Sunday event. 9:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m. and admission is only $3.50. It's a small show but there has always been something for me to buy.
> 
> For those that are interested I can e-mail any additional info as I have a flyer for the show. I am not running the show but just received the flyer today...


 Do you know when the next Milwaukee show will be?

Dan


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Dan,

I do not remember when it is but I do have the info to help you find out... 

Charlie Kashian runs it and his # is 771-8903. He's a decent guy and will probably give you all the info you need as well as put you on his mailing list.


----------

